# Hdro laggt!Ist das normal?



## Ronas (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Pc System gekauft:

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 (4x2,4ghz)
Nvidia Geforce 9500 @ 1024mb
4gb ddr2 ram
660gb sata

So nun zum eigentlichen Problem!
Ich habe Hdro installiert,gepatched und gestartet und dabei die Grafik auf Ultra Hoch gestellt.
Habe mal mit Xfire gemessen wieviele fps ich habe und es schwankt je nach Gebiet zwischen 50 und 80.
*Jedoch habe ich ca alle 10 Sekunden einen kleinen Lagg/Rucker bei dem ich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein Standbild habe, was man klar erkennen kann und welches sehr nervig ist...*

Könnt ihr mir evtl. sagen woran das liegt?Hattet ihr vielleicht mal ein ähnliches Problem?

Mfg Ronas


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Januar 2009)

Erstens: es ist _kein_ Lag, oder meinst du deine Internetverbindung beeinflußt die Rechenleistung deiner Grafikkarte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich kann mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen woran das liegt, wenn du eine 9500 mit Ultrahohen Einstellungen komplett überforderst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (12. Januar 2009)

Stell mal deine Grafik nicht manuell ein sondern lass sie von dem Programm als angemessen selbst suchen. Da gibt es eine Option ich mein das ist "optimale Grafik Findung" - im Grafikoptionsmenü "Strg + o" drücken.


dann teste das ganze nochmal. Und achso ich schalte Preference bei vielen Spieler generell immer auf 0,0 runter. z.B. Bree, Bruchtal, Esteldin usw. alles Städtegebiete wo es zu Nachladehemmungen kommen kann, und dann Ruckelverzögerungen.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Gocu (12. Januar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Erstens: es ist _kein_ Lag, oder meinst du deine Internetverbindung beeinflußt die Rechenleistung deiner Grafikkarte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja was anderes kann man dazu auch nicht wirklich sagen, wirklich spielen kann man mit einer 9500 auf Ultra Hoch nicht, besonders nicht in Bree, Bruchtal usw.

@Madrake

Da steht oben über der Grafikstufe einfach nur "Angepasst" aber ich glaube das passt sich nur der Situation an, also könnte man irgendwo in den Trollhöhen Hoch haben, dafür in Bree aber Mittel


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Hin und wieder treibe ich mich im HdRo-Forum rum, meistens aber nur wenn ich son Topic sehe und dann auch nur um denjenigen zu sagen
> das es an der Engine/Server liegt
> 
> 
> ...




Und das war kompletter Bullshit. Wer seine Grafikkarte maßlos überfordert braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn es ruckelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (12. Januar 2009)

Naja dachte eben nur dass ich hdro auf ultra hoch spielen kann wenn ich selbst crysis auf hoch spielen kann...naja was solls danke für die schnellen antworten!!

Mfg


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meiner 8800GTX und jetzt mit meiner 9800GTX+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das is btw kein Bullshit, dazu gibts hunderte Threads...

Er hat konstante 60-80fps und hin und wieder denkt sich die Graka "Oh man ich muss mal Lufthol`n" ...genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem ist, dass Lotro Probs hat mit dem Speichermanagement und permanent die Texturen überall zwischnespeichert...der totale HardDisk-Overkill.

Für mich war das der Grund aufzuhören...


----------



## MoVedder (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab diese Probleme nicht. Gtx 2xx 4tw

Edit:
Versteh sowieso nicht, warum sich jemand, der sich ein Quad-core und 4gig ram "leistet" sich ne 9500 einbaut....die Preise sind doch sowieso seit kurzem gesunken,..da ist ne Investition in ne 4870 oder 260 event. garnet so verkehrt


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

Erinnert mich immer an diese ganzen Katalog/Mediamrkt-Angebote:

7Ghz Quad-Core
9,5Gb-Ram
und ne
8600GT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...1200Euro

Aber back to Topic:


----------



## Frandibar (12. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meiner 8800GTX und jetzt mit meiner 9800GTX+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist Bullshit... Seit ich meine GTX 260 habe, hab ich keine Lags mehr!
Außer in Bree oder sonstigen Ballungszentren, aber auch nur in den ersten Sekunden...
Und ja, eine 9500 ist einfach zu schwach für Ultra Hoch, setz einfach die Grafik runter, und Du wirst sehen das alles wunderbat läuft !


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

> Versteh sowieso nicht, warum sich jemand, der sich ein Quad-core und 4gig ram "leistet" sich ne 9500 einbaut



weil der q 6600 extrem preisgünstig ist und der RAM auch...genauso wie dir graka^^




> * Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 (4x2,4ghz)
> * Nvidia Geforce 9500 @ 1024mb
> * 4gb ddr2 ram
> * 660gb sata




kurze frage was hat die speicherkapazität deiner festplatte mit der Performance zu tun? Wenn dann hätteste ma die Umdrehungen pro minute hinschreiben sollen!!!^^


ich zock mit: Q6600 | 8800GTS 512MB | 2GB RAM DDR2 | auf maximum und kann mich eigentlich nur über kurze ruckler in Bree beschweren wenn ich gerade durchs Westtor gelaufen komm...permanente freezes hab ich nicht...


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

Das liegt an der Herr der Ringe Engine.
Habe letztens meinen Account reaktiviert und ich habe diese Miniruckler auf egal welcher Grafikstufe. Leute die sich daran gewöhnt haben, denen fällt das nicht auf.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Januar 2009)

naja,...der 6600 ist atm immernoch bei ca.150 euro, und die 9500?,...40?lol...und die gtx 260 naja kp,..240?wenn überhaupt,..ach wayne ich raffs net wnn man eben auf ner ULTRA hohen Einstellung, egal welches Spiel, spielen möchte, dann sollte man eben auch mal in eine Graphic Card investieren lol,...und keinen quad oder sonst was extra kaufen oh man..


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

jo kann auch nur empfehlen ne andere graka zu kaufen 280er 260er serie....


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

> Habe letztens meinen Account reaktiviert und ich habe diese Miniruckler auf egal welcher Grafikstufe. Leute die sich daran gewöhnt haben, denen fällt das nicht auf.



Vollkommen recht ich dir gebe...

Bei den Leuten die dieses Problem haben ist es egal ob sie Ultra oder Low (800*600 alle details raus) spielen...die Mini-Ruckler bleiben bestehen.

--------------------------------

Und euer "Bullshit" könnt ihr euch sparen! Ein bisschen mehr Respekt bitte!


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

> Bei den Leuten die dieses Problem haben ist es egal ob sie Ultra oder Low (800*600 alle details raus) spielen...die Mini-Ruckler bleiben bestehen.


ok dann schließe ich daraus das es nicht an den grakas liegt sondern evtl am RAM oder an der CPU? das könnte man ja mal erörtern.....^^


was für speicher habt ihr denn eingebaut?typ?takt? latenz?Größe?


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

Intel Q6600 (CPU)
2x OCZ 2048MB-Kit DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 CL4 (RAM)
Asus p5q pro (Mainboard)
Powercolor HD4870 PCS+ 512MB GDDR5, PCIE (Graka)
Vista Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Frandibar (12. Januar 2009)

Akavir schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Herr der Ringe Engine.
> Habe letztens meinen Account reaktiviert und ich habe diese Miniruckler auf egal welcher Grafikstufe. Leute die sich daran gewöhnt haben, denen fällt das nicht auf.




Ich hab mich nicht daran gewöhnen können, deshalb hab ich meinen PC aufgerüstet... und siehe da... die mini ruckler waren weg...


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde ja behaupten das ich einen guten Rechner habe. Siehe etwas weiter oben.


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

also von den daten her okay...genug power....zum RAM-du meinst 2x 1GB oder?

....über das Board find ich nur schlechte berichte/tests merkwürdigerweise...wenns nicht mit viel arbeit zu tun hätte würde ich empfehlen deine Bauteile auf ein anderes Mainboard zusetzen und alles neuzuinstallieren zum test^^

aber is wie gesagt vieeeeel arbeit^^

ober schau mal hier: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/24144...ndige-belastung ob du damit was anfangen kannst.


Hast du diesen Fehler nur bei HdRO oder taucht der auch woanders auf?

Hast du mal geschaut ob deine CPU / GPU nicht zu heiß wird?!?  mit everest 2006 ultimate edition ist das sehr einfach nachzuvollziehen da hat man die anzeige gleich als trayIcon


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

Hatte mir damals das Board aufgrund der guten Referenzen im mittelklassebereich geholt (z.b PCGH test).
Tritt nur bei HDRO auf.
Werde ich mit Everest mal testen.

Und ja ich meine 2x 2GB, deswegen ja auch Vista 64


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

mmmh 2GB riegel mit ner 4er latenz sind schon ziemlich knackig...^^

Nimm mal einen riegel raus und teste das game^^


----------



## Gromthar (12. Januar 2009)

Mein Tip nochmal an alle, die einen PC haben der locker Vista 64Bit ausnutzen könnte: legt es euch zu! Ich habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr, das Aufrüsten kostet ~10 Euro.

Es ist richtig, dass der LotRO Client ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement hat. Vista 64Bit löst dies allerdings von selbst, wodurch es kaum bis gar nicht mehr auftritt. Inbesondere bei hohem Spieleraufkommen kommt die 32Bit Version arg ins Trudeln und fördert Abstürze.


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> mmmh 2GB riegel mit ner 4er latenz sind schon ziemlich knackig...^^
> 
> Nimm mal einen riegel raus und teste das game^^



Ist eine 4er Latent schlecht? Werde es nacher mal testen.


----------



## CrackmackONE (12. Januar 2009)

nein das ist mit das schnellste was es beim RAM gibt...detailliert hab ich mich auch nicht damit befasst aber es gibt den durschnitt wieder in welcher zeit dein RAM daten verarbeitet -> das mein ich mit knackig^^




> Es ist richtig, dass der LotRO Client ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement hat. Vista 64Bit löst dies allerdings von selbst, wodurch es kaum bis gar nicht mehr auftritt. Inbesondere bei hohem Spieleraufkommen kommt die 32Bit Version arg ins Trudeln und fördert Abstürze.



ok aber akavir hat 64bit vista....und bei ihm tritt der fehler auf...somit ist dein post leider nicht viel wert


ich hab noch xp 32bit und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen...also ist meiner meinung nach dieser fehler individueller als man zT annimmt,


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Januar 2009)

Akavir schrieb:


> Ist eine 4er Latent schlecht? Werde es nacher mal testen.



Nein, die ist sehr gut. Es gäbe noch CL3, das wäre noch besser - sind aber eher selten und würde merklich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## firehawk14 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, das einzige wo es kurz "laggt" was eig keine Lags sind, ist wenn ich mich nach Bree porte, sonst nie.
Xp Home
Core 2 Duo e 6550
2gb DDR2 Ram
8800gt


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

Versteht ihr was ich meine? Alle Spiele laufen bis zum Anschlag flüssig..nur bei HdrO müssen wir jetzt schon über Latenzen oder Mainboards labern XD

More to Say...?


----------



## Gfreeman (12. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Versteht ihr was ich meine? Alle Spiele laufen bis zum Anschlag flüssig..nur bei HdrO müssen wir jetzt schon über Latenzen oder Mainboards labern XD
> 
> More to Say...?



Hallo Leute, hi Independent,

was heisst hier, "nur" bei Hdro - das hört sich an so nach dem Motto "... bei wesentlich anspruchsvolleren Spielen läuft die Grafik, aber bei dem grafisch weniger fordernden HDRO ruckelt es - ergo- schlechte Programmierung.

Dazu möchte ich eines klarstellen: HDRO ist ein MMORG mit einer offenen Welt und nicht mit einem geschlossenen Szenario ala Crysis!!!

Da ist es doch klar, dass (vor allem bei ultrahohen Texturen) ständig im RAM-Speicher Daten ausgetauscht werden, vor allem wenn man sich schnell per Pferd durch die Gegend bewegt oder in dicht besiedelte Städte kommt.

Außerdem ist HDRO in puncto Detailgrad der Grafik konkurrenzlos - einzig Age of Conan kann es in den Anfangslevelgebieten mit HDRO aufnehmen, aber später geht AoC die Luft aus, wo HDRO immer mehr auftrumpft.

Will damit sagen, dass HDRO State of the Art ist und bei schwächeren Rechnern mit einer 950er Ruckler normal sind.

Bei meinem System, 3 GiG Ram und Geforce 9800 GTX mit 512 RAM ruckelts nur dann, wenn die Festplatte mal wieder nachladen muss- dies ist bei einer offenen Welt normal.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Akavir (12. Januar 2009)

Egal welche Einstellung. Mini-Ruckler sind da. Lesen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (12. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## brunori (12. Januar 2009)

Hab LOTRO auf zwei Rechnern laufen.
 Nem Notebook mit Intel Core2Duo T5800 ( 2x2Ghz), GeForce 8600 (512Mb),  2Gig DDR2 800 RAMM, WIN Vista 32bit,
 da hab ich AUF ultrahoch und nur da Mikroruckler, und teilweise sogar ne Sekunde Blackscreens.

Aufm festen System mit AthlonX2 6000+, GeForce 8600(256Mb), 2 Gig DDR2 800 RAMM, Win Xp 32bit SP3 läufts auf ultrahoch ohne Probleme.

Wer mir da was erzählen will von Engine usw.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich verstehs net -.-

Wenn einer ne Lösung hatt die WIRKLICH hilft, anstatt von Taktraten usw. zu reden, die im Regelfall absolut nur geringen Einfluss haben, dann soll er diese bitte deutlich für alle verkünden.

Am Rande, hatte hellgate auf max details auf beiden flüssig, also state of the art....weshalb ich das nachladen net versteh, vieleicht liegts bei einigen wirklich an ihrem LITE DSL... wer weis, hab aber festgestellt das es nen unterschied macht ob ich an ner 8000er oder ner 16000 kabelleitung zock

MfG
Brunori


----------



## Fendrin (12. Januar 2009)

Hi,

E8400
4GB RAM 
ATI HD4870 1GB vRam

Ultra Hoch, ~110fps im "Outland" und zwischen 60 - 80fps  in Bree.

Genau das gleiche Problem wie Flixl, manchmal brechen die FPS ganz kurz um ca 20-30 ein --> "Minnie-Ruckler"

Könnte ein Raid-0 verbund Abhilfe schaffen?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## MoVedder (12. Januar 2009)

mein Nachbar hat auch 2 gig RAM und ne Geforce 8600 GT sowie ein intel E 8400 2x 3 GHz

,...der hat nada Ruckler,..nur eben der Schatten flackert^^,...also vlt. liegts auch am AMD^^


----------



## Frandibar (12. Januar 2009)

Eventuell könnt Ihr noch probieren HDRO auf einer zweiten Festplatte zu installieren!

Ich hab mir extra für Spiele eine 500 GB Platte mit 32 MB Cache gekauft, Vista hab ich auf einer anderen Platte... und seitdem ich die eingebaut habe (und die neue Graka), hab ich KEINE Mikro ruckler mehr!
Ich muß aber auch sagen das ich vorher, mit meiner "alten" 8800 GT auch nicht viele hatte, aber man merkt schon einen deutlichen Unterschied im allgemeinen Spielfluß... auch in Bree.

Ob ein Raid Verbund das Problem beseitigt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Nexrahkk (12. Januar 2009)

ich spiele auf ultra hoch

habe:

q6600
4gb ram
8800gt 512mb
hd 500gb

fps 50-80 durchgehend

ich habe auch ruckler, die nicht so tragisch sind. dennoch ab und zu sind die stören fürs auge.

es liegt definitiv an der engine. sogar, wenn man die namen einschaltet hat man fps verlust. oder wollt ihr mir sagen, dass die namen haufen von speicher (ram) und grakaspeicher verbrauchen? nein. habe sogar AoC auf alles eingestellt und es lief besser. kein ruckler gehabt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn's denn an der Engine läge, würde ja jeder über diese Probleme berichten. Da es aber nicht bei jedem vorkommt, würde ich das Problem eher auf Hardwarekombinationen oder Treibermurks oder Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Anwendungen eingrenzen. Wenn man dann aber auch wie der Threadersteller eine eher schwachbrüstige Karte mit ultrahohen Details foltert, gibt es schon mal einen Angriffspunkt für Verbesserungen: runterschalten. Und das ist Fakt.


----------



## CrackmackONE (13. Januar 2009)

> Wer mir da was erzählen will von Engine usw....ich verstehs net -.-
> 
> Wenn einer ne Lösung hatt die WIRKLICH hilft, anstatt von Taktraten usw. zu reden, die im Regelfall absolut nur geringen Einfluss haben, dann soll er diese bitte deutlich für alle verkünden.



Streng vielleicht auch mal deinen kopf an um ne lösung zu finden, ich tue es jedenfalls und versuch nur anderen zu helfen....ich hab nur dinge geschrieben die man mal ohne großen aufwand versuchen kann...also wenn du nix beizutragen hast und nichts verstehst dann sei lieber leiser...

...natürlich sind die latenzen auch nicht entscheidend aber das hat ja auch keiner gesagt oder als möglichen fehler betrachtet..augen auf, lesen, verstehen!



> Ob ein Raid Verbund das Problem beseitigt weiß ich nicht...



ich würd es nicht ausschliessen



> Wenn's denn an der Engine läge, würde ja jeder über diese Probleme berichten. Da es aber nicht bei jedem vorkommt, würde ich das Problem eher auf Hardwarekombinationen oder Treibermurks oder Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Anwendungen eingrenzen.




vollkommen richtig.



> Wenn man dann aber auch wie der Threadersteller eine eher schwachbrüstige Karte mit ultrahohen Details foltert, gibt es schon mal einen Angriffspunkt für Verbesserungen: runterschalten. Und das ist Fakt.



Auch richtig aber der Fehler tritt ja auch bei stärkeren Grakas auf und um die rechner ging mir es jetz eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (13. Januar 2009)

Habe "nur" eine 8800er GTS512 und keine Ruckler auf Ultrahoch (Etten mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Independent (13. Januar 2009)

Herr der Ringe Online ist einfach scheiße programmiert und Punkt!

Es DARF nicht sein, dass ich wegen einem Spiel einen solchen Aufwand betreiben muss! 

"Wie hoch sind deine Ram-Timings?"

"Wie schnell ist dein Inet?"

"Motherboard korrekt konfiguriert?"

...is doch alles Käse, wenn man bedenkt das man den ganzen Aufwand und die Fehlersuche wegen EINEM Spiel machen muss, während die Maschine sogar vor Crysis einen Lachanfall kriegt und sich wieder schlafen legt-.-


Ich wiederhole mich:

Bei mir läuft JEDES Spiel flüssig,-auch HERR DER RINGE ONLINE, nur ab und an lädt er Texturen hoch und bringt Mini-Ruckler! 

Ich rede hier nicht von einem unflüssigen HDRO, sondern von Nachladerucklern bedingt durch die schlotterige Engine!

Und dazu gibts btw Milliarden Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (13. Januar 2009)

Und du bist bestimmt Programmierer von Beruf, kennst den Quellcode und kannst das beurteilen. Ebenso finde ich vergleiche zwischen Offlinegames und MMORPGs doch unheimlich aussagekräftig.

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe keinerlei Probleme auf Ultra wie so viele andere auch nicht. Und das bei "nur" Mittelklasse-PC.
Wenn es bei dir dennoch ruckelt, hast du einen für Lotro zu leistungsarmen PC und Punkt.


----------



## Twinklos (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ja das die "Ruckler , Laggs" immernoch eine ganz gute Kindersicherung darstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es nur ein wenig extrem, HdRO einfach "scheisse programmiert und punkt!" zu unterstellen. Völlig egal wie recht Independent hat: Es handelt sich ja immernoch um eine Ferndiagnose, er hat nicht etwa den Code in der Hand. Und die Argumente (wie z.B. dass es ein MMO ist) Werden auch mit "das DARF nicht passieren" und "und punkt!" abgeschmettert. Es stimmt, da fallen eben nicht viele andere Lösungen ein - trotzdem. Ausserdem hilft es auch nicht besonders weiter, das festzustellen - Bei dem Problem kommen wir da nicht viel weiter. Trotz wahrscheinlich unguter Programmierung kann es ja immernoch eine unserseitige Lösung geben.


----------



## Gocu (13. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe Online ist einfach scheiße programmiert und Punkt!
> 
> Es DARF nicht sein, dass ich wegen einem Spiel einen solchen Aufwand betreiben muss!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt HdRO ist auch ein MMO und da kommt es nicht allein auf die Grafikkarte oder so an. Außerdem was meinst du mit "Es DARF nicht sein, dass ich wegen einem Spiel einen solchen Aufwand betreiben muss!"? Vielleicht will man eh einen neuen PC um auch Spiele mit guter Grafik zu spielen (Wenn man einen schlechteren hat). Oder für AoC haben sich viele neue PCs gekauft damit es flüssig läuft und fast alle davon spielen nichtmehr


----------



## Wiedi (13. Januar 2009)

*hust* wie schon 10mal gesagt Crysis und HdRO sind 2 völlig verschiedene Spieltypen.

Was mir allerdings bei allen auffällt ihr habt das Problem nur wenn sich die Texturen ändern, mal daran gedacht dass ihr viel RAM auf der Karte habt, ne rel. hohe GPU aber der Shader Bus zu gering ist? bzw die Taktung zum RAM?

Denn wenn Texturen geladen werden dauert das keine Sekunde, das Rendern der Texturen und die dazugehörigen Shader (kleine Programme auf der Grafikkarte) bringen meist die Lags. Das ist auch der grund warum die "Low-Budget" Grafikkarten so mies in den Tests abschneiden.

Ich hab kein Hochleistungssystem, spiele nur auf Hoch aber habe keinerlei Ruckler

WinXP 32bit
2GB DDR1
Athlon XP 4000+ (single core)


----------



## Independent (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein reines Spielesystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Rein und Sauber:-)

Bei Aufwand rede ich von solchen Quatsch wie Sachen an der Config oder so einzustellen!...Wie zb Performancemode auf False stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im Ernst...

Es ist doch lächerlich hier von der Taktrate des Arbeitsspeichers zu reden. Klar hat der TE ne schlechte Grafikkarte für Ultra, aber das Prob besteht ja auch bei der geringsten Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und High-End-Grafikkarten mit hoher Taktrate.
----------------------

50% der Leute im Thread haben auch das Problem..so what!

4GBRam Ocz 800mhz
q6600@2,6ghz
Geforce9800GTX+, davor 8800GTX @768MB
Asus P5K
550Watt


----------



## SeyTey (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mal absolut gleichmässige Ruckler - 1/20 sec Standbild pro 1 sec (geschätzt).
Fühlte sich an wie ein timeout, wo eine Komponente auf eine andere wartet, weils das System nicht synchron läuft.

Hab aber auch so eine 512MB / 128bit Gurke (8600 GT)

Hab dann die fps manuelle auf 30 eingestellt - war vorher auf max.

Der timeout war dann weg - vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## Ramiirson (13. Januar 2009)

HDRO hat definitiv ein Speichermanagement Problem. Je länger man spielt bzw. je öfter man Bereiche wechselt umso mehr Platz nimmt der Lotroclient sich vom RAM. Speziell mit Moria ist mir das vermehrt aufgefallen. Bei DirectX9 ist das nichtsoviel wie DirectX10, wird vermutlich an der erhöhten Zahl der Texturen liegen die aus dem Graka Speicher in den Arbeitsspeicher verschoben werden müssen. Ich spiele auf einer 64-bit Büchse mit 8 GB Speicher und schaue auch mal was Lotro so nach einem Spielabend verbraucht. Meistens liegt der Wert jenseits der 3GB Speicherverbrauch. Und genau da liegt das Problem, auf 2 oder 4 GB Maschinen, kann Lotro nichts mehr in den Arbeitsspeicher pumpen und fängt an die Auslagerungsdatei zu nutzen. Irgendwo in den Grakaeinstellungen kann man die Größe des Texturcaches einstellen. Standardwert ist 0.50, hier definiert man also wieviel Grakatexturen in den Arbeitsspeicher verschoben werden dürften. Hat man nicht so viel Arbeitsspeicher sollte man mit dem Texturcache rumspielen und schauen, ob es Verbesserungen gibt. Stelle ich den Wert auf Null sinkt der Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch enorm und ich konnte auf einem 2GB Rechner bedeutend "flüssiger" spielen. 

Trotzdem wird es an Orten wie Bree, Etten, Delfblick oder 21. Halle immer zu "lagg" kommen, zumindest mit derzeitiger Hardware. Die Enginge scheint die große Anzahl Leute nicht sonderlich gut abarbeiten zu können.


----------



## Gromthar (13. Januar 2009)

Ramiirson schrieb:


> Die Enginge scheint die große Anzahl Leute nicht sonderlich gut abarbeiten zu können.


Richtig. Wer ab und an mal in den Etten unterwegs ist wird das kennen - ist allerdings bei keinem anderen Onlinespiel anders. Hohes Spieleraufkommen =Lag und/oder Grafikruckler. HdRO ist nunmal nicht so wirklich auf massiv viele Spieler ausgelegt (Speicherleak/Client Crash). Wer die ersten 4 Wochen der Erweiterung regelemäßig Delfblick besucht hat wird das sicher gut kennen.

Aber was solls. So ist es nunmal. Take it or leave it.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja, auf meinem Laptop, sowie auf meinem PC, läuft das Spiel reibungslos. Wird sicher an der Konfiguration der einzelnen Systemteile liegen, wenn ihr Probleme habt. Vielleicht werden auch manche Kompenenten nicht sauber unterstützt, wer weiss das schon so genau - einfach mal mit den Grafikeinstellungen herumspielen und die technischen Forum absuchen. Mir half damals der Tip auf Vista 64 umzusteigen, vielleicht findet ihr ähnliche Problemlösungen.

Auf jeden Fall bringt es herzlich wenig als Laie das Thema mit "schlecht programmiert" abzuschreiben. Erstmal selbst machen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Januar 2009)

Ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber wir sind gerade bei "mimimi" angekommen. Wir werden alle sterben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn man unter Fehlerbehebung die max Frames auf 40 runter stellt verschwindet der Großteil der lags


----------



## Akavir (13. Januar 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Wenn man unter Fehlerbehebung die max Frames auf 40 runter stellt verschwindet der Großteil der lags



Funktioniert wunderbar. Zeitweise treten sie noch auf. Aber sind nicht mehr der Rede wert. Ich kann so auf Ultrahoch mit maximaler Kantenglättung spielen (1920x1200).

So macht spielen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snurk (14. Januar 2009)

Also die Framerate zu begrenzen hatte mir auch geholfen. Insbesondere hilfreich war aber die Einstellung "Engine Speed" unter Fehlerbehebung. Hab damit etwas rumgetestet und siehe da, wenn ich von Ultra Hoch (oder Sehr Hoch kA.) auf Hoch stelle sind die Miniruckler weg. Das es zu Beginn des Spiels und beim betreten eines neuen Gebietes etwas länger dauert bis alles im RAM ist halte ich allerdings für normal.


----------



## CrackmackONE (14. Januar 2009)

> Es ist doch lächerlich hier von der Taktrate des Arbeitsspeichers zu reden



OMFG außer dir Independet redet doch keiner davon....bloß weil es kurz angesprochen wurde -> es ging nur darum mal einen RAM-Baustein rauszunehmen aber wahrscheinlich ist das schon zu schwer für dich wenn du schon immer wieder die gleichen sätze schreibst...OMFG


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2009)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> OMFG außer dir Independet redet doch keiner davon....bloß weil es kurz angesprochen wurde -> es ging nur darum mal einen RAM-Baustein rauszunehmen aber wahrscheinlich ist das schon zu schwer für dich wenn du schon immer wieder die gleichen sätze schreibst...OMFG



Sowas brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## MoVedder (14. Januar 2009)

Aber er hat Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

...


----------



## CrackmackONE (15. Januar 2009)

das hab ich immer!^^

aber danke das du die anderen dran erinnerst^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (15. Januar 2009)

Les dir einfach mal durch was in seiner Signatur steht! Mehr brauch man dazu nicht zu sagen!

Könnt ihr eigentlich auch zusammenhängende Sätze schreiben, bei denen nicht jedes zweite Wort LOL,ROFL,OMG,OMFG,Wayne etc. ist?


----------



## konsolen (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe diese Ruckler auch, auf beiden Rechnern.Intel und AMD Platform. Und auch meine Kumpels die mit mir HDR zocken haben diese Ruckler.
Es liegt definitv am Spiel. Wir haben alle spitzenrechner. Ich habe zu Weihnachten ein neues Intel Quad System zusammengestellt mit 2 Festplatten. Auf einer Vista und auf der zweiten nur HDR und diese Ruckler sind gleich präsent wie auf meinem alten AMD X2 Rechner.

Als Antwort bekommt man immer denselben Mist. Platte defragmentieren usw.

In jedem HDR Forum, egal ob englsich oder deutsch findet man Threads zu diesem thema.
Sogar auf youtube findet man ne menge videos dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte kommt nicht mit Hardware Probs.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Januar 2009)

konsolen schrieb:


> Also bitte kommt nicht mit Hardware Probs.


Aber was solls denn sonst sein wenn es ebenso Leute gibt die keine Probleme haben? Ich nenne mich mal selbst als Beispiel.


----------



## konsolen (21. Januar 2009)

Dann kann ich mir nur vorstellen das sie für dein empfinden zu gering sind um sie zu bemerken.Jeder empfindet es anders.Sogar wenn man die buffed videos ansieht wo sie sich in normalen gebieten aufhalten merkt man es.

Wie gesagt ich konnte mich selbst bei 5 versch. selbst überzeugen. Und alle hatten es. Ich tippe mal auf ein Speicherverwaltungs- oder Serverproblem.


----------



## Mephals (21. Januar 2009)

minimale Ruckler kratzen doch nur die Leute die wenn eine Spielgrafik/engine net Crysis(Cry2) Niveau hat sofort deinstallieren


----------



## konsolen (21. Januar 2009)

Ne. Was soll das mit Spielgrafikfetisch zu tun haben?
Einige Leute empfinden solche Ruckler eben als störend. Gegen die Grafik hat nie jemand etwas gesagt.

Umsonst findet man nicht soviele Threads darüber. Mich persönlich nervt es wenn es alle 15-20sec ruckelt. Das stört meiner Meinung nach der harmonischen Spielatmosphäre.


----------

